# thought id do some ribs and burgers today



## ewanm77 (Aug 10, 2015)

IMG_20150810_105515[1].jpg



__ ewanm77
__ Aug 10, 2015






its a nice day and I don't have to go to work lol​


----------



## resurrected (Aug 10, 2015)

Go for it.


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 10, 2015)

Lucky Bugger!!!


----------



## ewanm77 (Aug 10, 2015)

If its any consolation its peeing down now


----------



## resurrected (Aug 10, 2015)

At least you won't get sun burnt :sausage:


----------



## ewanm77 (Aug 10, 2015)

Think I remember sun not had it here far weeks


----------



## bamber (Aug 10, 2015)

Where's the money shot?


----------



## ewanm77 (Aug 10, 2015)

long gone now lol


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 11, 2015)

Down the toilet, Literally


----------

